# [AU] Rumbling Mountains - Discussion/OOC



## Fanog (Sep 10, 2003)

This is the (new) discussion thread for the Rumbling Mountains game, using the rules from Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed and set in the accompanying campaign world of the Diamond Throne.

_Current Cast:_ (full)
*Kabashi*, Litorian Warmain (dead_radish)
*Khorat Jhadqi*, Verrik Greenbond (Erekose13)
*Tanuar Grayweb*, Quickling Faen Akashic (DrSpunj)
*Arkanos BlueCrest*, Mojh Magister (Argent)
*Tar-Namaris*, Giant Bear Totem Warrior (GPEKO)
*Miganon the Snowloved*, Sibeccai Winter Witch (OurManMute)


_Other threads for this game:_
- Character Gallery
- In Character thread

Enjoy. 

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Sep 10, 2003)

Some background info for everyone (reposted from the original OOC thread). If any of you had info in the other OOC thread that you'd like to see reposted here, please ask and I'll do so. (dead_radish, I sent you your character background by email).

The adventure will start in a small village named Eldeth. It is located somewhere just east of the Bitter Peaks, near the Ghostwash. It's a rather small village that's a bit out of the route. At first sight, nothing really spectacular is going on. It's at a bit of an altitude and would be quite cold, except that a nearby hot spring make it quite pleasant to be. There are some things that might make the village attractive for travellers to sek out, one of them being a retired Oathsworn of some fame. Due to the presence of the hot springs (said to have lesser healing powers), many older folks go there to retire and spend the rest of their lives peacefully. I hope that all of you can find a good reason to be going there. Just throw out some thoughts, and I could probably fix them for you. Alternatively, you could hail from a village nearby. In that case, I'll make provisions for you to end up in in the right spot.

Fanog


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 10, 2003)

Arkanos is there helping Bluecrest get to the healing pools. Its mentor is old and week and needs the help. Once in the pools It should be self sufficient and Arkanos will be on Its own.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 10, 2003)

Fanog - could you either email me (dead_radish@ev1.net) my bg info, or repost it for me to cut n' paste?  I didn't write it down, sadly.

Thanks!

I'm putting my character up in RG right now.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 10, 2003)

dead_radish, I had already sent it to you by mail, you should have received it before you wrote that message. In case something went wrong, I've attached a txt file to this post.

Fanog


----------



## OurManMute (Sep 10, 2003)

Fanog, I put my character up in  the rogues gallery. Just so you know...


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 10, 2003)

Fanog, I just added the armour check penalty to my char sheet, everything else should be updated from the notes you provided.

Everyone else,  My character has the Blessed Mage feat, which makes my beneficial spells more powerful against people whos truenames know.  I am curious if anyone would like to try and work together on a bit of background to have their truenames already known to me, or how we would like to roleplay that in the future.


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 11, 2003)

Seems like my character has his work cut out for him especially since Arkaros is now a magister and that dead_radish's character is taking the mage blade route.  Must be that great AU magic system ! As for the truenames, I think it would be better if we roleplay it.  It's not something you would easily give away IMO.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 11, 2003)

Kabashi knows that his sister told him that his truename was "Ver-y se-cret" and that he should "not tell any people, even ones that seem nice and buy him drink."  

And I wouldn't worry about Kabashi - if you do the stating out of the mageblade, they are very effective fighters - they have equivalent or better to-hits as a pure warrior with the Athame enhancements.  Every level that they don't get a +1 bab, they got a +1 with the athame the level before.  It works out that they actually have a higher bab at 4th, 8th and 12th levels than a warmain.  

I'm becoming a big fan of the mageblade as I consider it more and more.

And Akashics make pretty good fighters too. 

But yeah, the magic system does rock.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi everone,

I finally got some steady access to ENWorld at the same time as access to my AU book. So, I went through all of the characters as thhey were posted in the RG. Here is the last round of comment, after that we should be good to go. I think we've good a pretty neat bunch, should work out all right. 

Argent,
- You also receive bonus spells readied for high Intelligence. You can ready a total of 6/4.
- At level 1, you have mage armor readied. Did you mean magic armor?
- Feat: Craft Spell-_Completion_ Item?

OurManMute,
- Could you include the racial skills bonusses in the skills section? I'm bound to forget the modifier to Sneak at one time. Also, you bought Climb as cross-class, right? Also, I think Wilderness Survival should be +6 (4 ranks, +2 Wis).
- Pst: Witches receive _spells_. 

dead_radish,
stat for the warmain all seems to check out. About your beastscale armor: did you mean 'great Wyrm', as in Freakin' Big Dragon (TM)? (I hope not... ) There are some deserts worms that crawl underneath the plains that the Litorians roam, okay if I make it one of those instead? They're pretty big and mean as well, but not as smart as dragons...

Expect the first IC post tomorrow (board speed permitting)... 

Fanog


----------



## OurManMute (Sep 12, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> - Could you include the racial skills bonusses in the skills section? I'm bound to forget the modifier to Sneak at one time. Also, you bought Climb as cross-class, right? Also, I think Wilderness Survival should be +6 (4 ranks, +2 Wis).



Will do. I haven't got the book with me right now, I'll see what I can do during the weekend. 

Ranks in climb were indeed bought at cross-class price.

And Wilderness Survival is a typo, I'll clear that up too



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> - Pst: Witches receive _spells_.




Ye gods! They do?!

I knew there was something I forgot... I will add them too.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Argent,
> - You also receive bonus spells readied for high Intelligence. You can ready a total of 6/4.
> - At level 1, you have mage armor readied. Did you mean magic armor?
> - Feat: Craft Spell-_Completion_ Item?
> Fanog




Yes it's Magic Armor. typo will be fixed.

Yep it's Craft Spell-Completion Item. (lets you make scrolls.) Bottom of page 101.

Cool! I didn't know the bonus went to spells _readied_ as well as _slots!_


----------



## Fanog (Sep 12, 2003)

We're off! 

I've created an IC thread. Unfortunately, I was called away a bit earlier than anticipated, so I haven't been able to introduce everyone yet. Sorry for that. I'll have something up for everyone this weekend.

Notes on posting in the IC thread:
- Please, no signatures.
- Please, keep the amount of OoC talk limited in the IC thread. I'd rather you make an extra post here, especially if things are more than one line. For small OoC remarks, you can put them at the end of the post, in silver or small font.
- I'm partial to the use of colors. I won't use 'em a lot, but you're free to do so.
- I use normal text for actions, italics for thought, and text in quotation marks "_" for speech.

Thanks. I hope everyone will enjoy the game.

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2003)

i will be out of town till next tuesday. please intro my character when you feel it is the right time.  i will post as soon as i can when i get back.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 12, 2003)

1. That's fine.  I didn't mean dragon at all - just some sort of big lizardy creature.  Kabashi will likely _call_ it a great wyrm, but it can really be whatever you'd like.  

2. Where is the IC thread?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2003)

dead_radish - the thread is in the link Fanog posted at the top of this page.  i went looking for it in the Playing the Game board first then found that link later.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> 1. That's fine.  I didn't mean dragon at all - just some sort of big lizardy creature.  Kabashi will likely _call_ it a great wyrm, but it can really be whatever you'd like.



Actualy it's from a Great WOrm. Actualy he looks like the Micheline tire guy in his armor.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 14, 2003)

Everyone,
I was in a kind of hurry when I made that first post. I cleaned it up a bit, added a motto and the date.

I'm also thinking of using the naming practices that Ray Silver came up with. I've quoted them below. I think it would add to the specific mood of the Diamond Throne. What are your thoughts on this?



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> As a point of information (and everyone knows this):  Sirra, Sirran, and Sirrat are polite forms of address, used when you're uncertain of someone's rank and wish to show respect, or simply wish to show respect to someone in general, if you can claim no friendship or other familiar relationship.  ("Sir" is a knight's title, and isn't generally used, though ma'am may also be used in place of Sirra, though Sirra implies a higher rank or level of respect.)
> 
> Sirra is used when addressing females, Sirran with addressing males, and Sirrat used either when addressing the genderless mojh, or addressing someone of unknown but very high station (or when addressing someone of which you do not know the gender).  Some people only use Sirrat, and it's not considered an insult if they don't use the gender-appropriate address.




Fanog


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 14, 2003)

> I'm also thinking of using the naming practices that Ray Silver came up with.




Sure, it's a good idea so why not steal it   .


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 15, 2003)

Fanog, Im back from vacation and can start posting tomorrow.  When do you want Khorat to make his appearance in town?


----------



## Fanog (Sep 15, 2003)

You won't arrive in town just yet. I'm about to make a post just now.

Fanog


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tar-Namaris*



			
				 GPEKO said:
			
		

> But yes, I'm a warrior and I'm ready to defend myself and others when it's needed. I still have much to prove though ... yes, much to prove ...





			
				dead_radish said:
			
		

> OOC: Angsty Giants! Woooo!



Angsty ... I had to get my dictionnary for that one (I'm french canadian by the way) after all these years I'm still learning new words  . 

I'm still trying to form a personality but thats not exactly how I meant it. I view him as a bit ashamed of his past so he wants to atone ... and since he did spend a lot of time in the woods he sometimes talk a bit to himself.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 16, 2003)

It can be hard to get a personality fixed 'on the spot', so it's okay to wander and search a bit for the right tone. You'll have some time before the adventure really gets loose (I'm guessing about one week real-time). Even then, there'll be plenty of time for interaction with each other, which should help with getting further in character.

For those who are in pairs, just continue your discussion while I advance you on the timeline. I'm pretty busy at the moment, but I hope to get some updates done tonight.

Fanog


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey, nothin' wrong with Angsty.  In my other life, I'm a white wolf player.   

Perhaps introspective might be a better phrase, then.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm still trying to think of how to convey they mysterious and friendly personality of Khorat.  On the one hand he is Verrik, so people still get that "something wrong, mysterious" type vibe from him.  On the other hand he is a very unique Verrik because his spiritual experiences with the Green have made him far more outgoing and friendly than most.  Trying for the Taoist priest type, but I am bad at coming up with cryptic phrases, time to peruse my Tao te Ching again


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2003)

Heh.  Lemme know if you need help.  I played a Bard/Samurai (don't ask) that excelled at Cryptic and meaningless deep thoughts.  "The tiger in the grass is more dangerous than the lion you can see."  "There are many paths in a single river."  "A single raindrop may seem alone, but it is never such."

Stuff like that.


----------



## OurManMute (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm playing Miganon as a rather down to earth person who is still a bit uncomfortable with mysticism but is forced to acknowledge the truth of it by his own experiences. I think he and Khorat will make a nice pair


----------



## Fanog (Sep 23, 2003)

GPEKO,
the map can be found here: (direct link, pdf)

For everyone, Eldeth is located straight west from De-Shamod, is the lowest regions of the bitter peaks.

Fanog


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 23, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> GPEKO,
> the map can be found here: (direct link, pdf)



Thanks, Fanog.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2003)

there is a nice new coloured version over at www.diamondthrone.com too if you are interested.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 25, 2003)

dead_radish,
it took me some time to get used to Kabashi's 'dumb-speak', but I think you're pulling it off quite well. it shows his lack of intelligence without becoming annoying. Nice! 

(Now, is everyone as curious as I am as to what "dirt magic" is supposed to be? Or am I just being incredibly dense?)

(Updates coming later tonight, I'm going to shift most characters people forward a bit.)

Fanog


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 25, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> (Now, is everyone as curious as I am as to what "dirt magic" is supposed to be? Or am I just being incredibly dense?)



Earth Magic Silly! 



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> (Updates coming later tonight, I'm going to shift most characters people forward a bit.) Fanog



Cool!


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 25, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> dead_radish,
> it took me some time to get used to Kabashi's 'dumb-speak', but I think you're pulling it off quite well. it shows his lack of intelligence without becoming annoying. Nice!



Speak for yourself, I find it rather annoying ... just kidding   . Seriously, I agree with Fanog, you're doing pretty good. My favorite : "Kabashi is Kabashi." Maybe I should rename my character Georges   .


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 25, 2003)

Heh.  Glad it's working out.  I have to admit stealing a bit from final fantasy X, but I was hoping he'd still be likable, without being just the dumb as rocks guy.  I'm actually enjoying him a lot.  And let's get adventurin'!  I want him to level.


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 30, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Heh. Glad it's working out. I have to admit stealing a bit from final fantasy X, but I was hoping he'd still be likable, without being just the dumb as rocks guy. I'm actually enjoying him a lot. And let's get adventurin'! I want him to level.



I like it, too. It's definitely helping me picture him. I've already got expectations of how he'll handle the situation, but I'll admit, playing the part of a "tree" made me laugh out loud.

On another note, this being the first PbP game I've tried I'm really finding I like being able to think about Tanuar's response before posting it. I usually find myself reading what Fanog has typed, then thinking about it for the better part of a day or so before posting my response. I'm sorry if that's slowing people up, and I think I'll be a bit quicker when we're all together and bouncing stuff back and forth, but I think it's a great lead in, and it's helping me establish who Tanuar is right now.

Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2003)

DrSpunj  I too really like the fact that you can really think about your responce before posting it.  It helps to build the character better I think.  I am still trying to get used to it as I have not been playing pbp for very long.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 2, 2003)

*Goes look for Fanog behind the "tree"* Really, I'm starting to wonder if this game is still "on". I understand if you're caught up with something else, Fanog, but give us a little sign. Please


----------



## Fanog (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, I'm still here, but I'm having some troubles... I haven't been able to find the rest required to write DM updates, I hope to have some time tonight, but I can't make any promises. Sorry everyone...

Fanog


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 2, 2003)

No problem, take your time. That's all I wanted to hear.


----------



## DrSpunj (Oct 4, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> No problem, take your time. That's all I wanted to hear.




I'll second that. Just wanted some confirmation that we weren't dead in the water. Stalled I can certainly understand! 

We'll be here when you get the chance. I expect it'll be a bit easier on you in some ways once more of us are together, as we can keep a running dialogue with each other without direct input from you, much like a few of the others are doing now.

Unfortunately, Arkanos and Tanuar, being individuals at this point, have to wait for you to continue the conversation.

Thanks.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 4, 2003)

Third for me - I'm in something like 6 games (one as DM), so I'm okay with a bit o' the slowness.  I think Tar and I are at the same point - we need DM input to continue, so I'll just wait for the emails that tell me we're goin' again!  (Love subscribed threads).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 4, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Third for me - I'm in something like 6 games (one as DM), so I'm okay with a bit o' the slowness.  I think Tar and I are at the same point - we need DM input to continue, so I'll just wait for the emails that tell me we're goin' again!  (Love subscribed threads).



I'm fine with the slowness. I'm in so many games it's scary but I love them all.


----------



## OurManMute (Oct 9, 2003)

Internet access has been a bit wonky for me over the last few days, so I hadn't even noticed things were running slow. That being said, I don't mind things being slow at all. Keep on the good work when you have the time


----------



## DrSpunj (Oct 23, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm still here, but I'm having some troubles... I haven't been able to find the rest required to write DM updates, I hope to have some time tonight, but I can't make any promises. Sorry everyone...



Hey! Fanog! Have you found enough time to sleep in the last three weeks! 

Just wondering when (and honestly _if_) we were going to start back up again?

I'd really like to play, but I don't want to join another Pbp game if this one is going to get going again soon (I'm afraid I don't have _that_ much time! )

Thanks.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry that I've kept silent for so long. I've been putting off replying for the last week, since I didn't know if I was up for continuing. I guess that that reluctance shoudl say about enough...

Unfortunately, I cannot find the time or the energy to keep track of the story and write updates. Writing my thesis has been pretty hard, and exceptionally draining on my gumption. I don't see this returning any time soon. Because of that, I've decided to quit DM'ing this campaign. I'm truely sorry for having to bail, and for the time that you already invested in creating characters and starting the story. I also offer apologies for keeping you waiting for so long. I'm just not up to at for the moment.

I hope you'll all find another AU campaign here to play in. You've been great players for the short while that it lasted. Sorry, once again...

Best,
Fanog


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey.. Life comes first. I'm proud of you for sticking with your Thesis. I'm not sure I could be so dedicated. Although one day I hope to find out.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 28, 2003)

Ditto for me - finish the thesis, no doubt - those things are a pain.  

I have an addiction to creating characters, so it was no problem for to make this one.  Heck, we might find someone that wants to take over a game with a pre-made party.  

Would people be interested in continuing this if we found a DM lookin' for a game, since they are everywhere?  Heck, would someone here want to pick up the game and dm?  I'd do it, but I'm in 5 games and running a 6th, plus RL games, so my plate runneth over.  Or something....


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2003)

Echoing the others, real life is far too important to waste it on gaming online.  Good luck with your thesis, I know from a friend that they can be a pain to stick too.

Dead Radish I just started a new game so I dont think I am up for running another one.  If someone else takes up the DM mantle them I am definitely game for sticking around.


----------



## DrSpunj (Oct 30, 2003)

Absolutely Fanog, don't sweat it! "Real Life Happens", you know?

I'm just glad we all now know what's up. My schedule is too full to DM (and I don't have a lot of experience in that direction anyway) but I'd be excited about continuing if someone steps up to the DM's plate. I'd be happy to continue with Tanuar or come up with something else.

Will one of you with more PbP experience start a DM recruitment thread letting people know we're looking someone to take over? Either with our current party or with new PCs if they prefer?

Thanks. I'll check back periodically to see what's up.

DrSpunj


----------

